# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Pijn inlinkerzijkant van de ribben

## heks48

hallo heb steeds steken in zijkant van mij ribben links iets onder de oksel.

en er zit een plekje als ik daar op druk doet het heel erg zeer
had geen blaasontsteking longfotoswaren goed enfotos van ribben gemaakt echo van bovenbuik gemaakt .
wel een ingegroeide cysten weg gehaald in bovenbuik links.heb ook ernstige longemfyseem
wat kan dat zijn ?
gr heks48

----------


## MissMolly

Het zou een spier of een aanhechting kunnen zijn, maar als je er last van houdt kan je er beter even naar laten kijken. Al is het alleen maar om te weten dat het niets belangrijks is.
Beter een keer voor niets naar de dokter dan een keer te laat.....

----------

